# Was sind Literale?



## pommespaula (9. Sep 2004)

hi,

 bin dabei mir gerade Jave beizubringen. Mein buch verwendet jedoch des öfters den ausdruck literale ohne ihn näher zu erläutern!

 Handelt es sich dabei um den Wertebereich eines bestimmten Datentyps?

 z.B.: boolean = true, false
 char = den gesamten Unicode
 int= -2(^31)...2^(31)


In einem anderen Thread hab ich folgendes gelesen:

  Ein Literal ist ein durch seine formale Sprache festgelegter Name eines Wertes. 

Tja aber was heißt das denn nun genau?

 Danke für die antwort


----------



## Mork0075 (9. Sep 2004)

Ein Literal ist eine Zeichenkette die entweder Wahr oder Falsch sein kann (auf Logik bezogen).


----------



## phillli (10. Sep 2004)

Ich zitiere aus Java2 von Ralph Steyer (Markt+Technik):

Ein Literal ist das, was in einem Quelltext selbst einen Wert repräsentiert. Im einfachen Fall eine Zahl oder ein Zeichen, aber auch ein Text oder ein boolescher Wert (true / false).

Hoffe, damit ist geholfen.


----------



## Isaac (10. Sep 2004)

strErgebniss = getStringIrgendwoHer();

"Test".equals(strErgebniss);

"Test" ist hier das Literal.
(nur als abschliessendes Beispiel)


----------

